# Looking for a new business name



## aab1 (Mar 27, 2014)

I currently own the SaltSoaps.com website but I want a less generic name and will also be shifting to making more regular (no salt) soaps so I no longer want the name to be related to salt soaps anymore.

Does anyone have tips on choosing a soap business name?

Thanks


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 27, 2014)

Tell us more about your branding, your marketing theme and so on - take a name based on what YOU sell and WHY.  Don't base what you do on your name.

The name must appeal to those that you want to be customers or at least convey a message to them, always keep that in mind.

Take Dapper Dragon, as an example - to me, it suggests traditional recipes and values but with a twist.

ETA - Dapper Dragon is taken, by the way!


----------



## aab1 (Mar 27, 2014)

I make soaps as natural as possible and with vegan ingredients, I don't use GMO ingredients or synthetic fragrances so they have as little chemicals as possible.

I had originally decided to sell only salt soaps, but later realized I was probably limiting my sales by eliminating all customers that want "regular" soap, and sales have been extremely low (from $0-30/month most of the time). I should also say I started moving not long after starting the soap business so I mostly abandoned it (not making new soaps or any marketing, just sending the very few orders I got) for several months and am only getting back to it now.

I think selling "regular" soaps will help but I need to change the name otherwise I need to put a big "This is not a salt soap" warning next to each regular soap as most will expect only salt soaps on a website called SaltSoaps.com.

I'd like a name that means things like natural, non toxic, eco friendly, etc. but I don't really have any ideas that aren't already taken.

Thanks


----------



## mak1178 (Mar 28, 2014)

You could make it the name of your state like vermontsoapcompany.com or name it after something that you love. The saltsoaps name will definitely limit your sales because as a consumer I would expect them all to be salt based.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 29, 2014)

When I chose the name of my company I went by the strait I live on which is Malaspina Strait hence Malaspina Soap Factory.


----------



## Obsidian (Mar 29, 2014)

I had decided I wanted my company name to have something to do with nature or the outdoors so I packed a note book around for a couple weeks and wrote down phrases I heard or that came to mind. Eventually the perfect name kinda fell in my lap and Cold Mountain Soaps was born.
Think about terms that mean natural or pure, maybe incorporate a local name and see if anything pops out at you.


----------



## aab1 (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions.

Is it just me or do lots of soap companies use the term "mountain" in their name and why is that?

Here are just a few:

Cold Mountain Soaps
Rocky Mountain Soaps
Mountain Sky Soaps
Goat Mountain Soaps
Sunrise Mountain Soaps
Natural Mountain Soaps


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 30, 2014)

Because the owners come from mountain towns?  Or maybe because the term is in line with what the person is selling as a whole - the product AND the brand.

It doesn't get you very far away from where you are now, but you could change your name to Salt Flat Soaps...............buck the trend.


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 30, 2014)

Or Salt Air Soaps if you're near the ocean?


----------



## aab1 (May 5, 2014)

I was just thinking most of the oils I use are tropical, so I was thinking of "TropicalSoaps.com", what do you think? And does t make sense having a name like that if I'm in Canada?

Edit: nevermind, it's taken,I was sure it said available, I must have made a typo when checking. How about EnviroSoaps.com?

Thanks


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (May 5, 2014)

Envirosoaps sound like something used to clean up after oil spills!

Seriously, who are you trying to appeal to?  Why do you make your soaps rather than buying them?  There is something special about your soaps, it will appeal to a group or groups of people - so we can identify that and work from there.


----------



## Dennis (May 5, 2014)

"Uncle Pugs Barnyard Scrub - This stuff will burn off anything!"


----------



## Susie (May 12, 2014)

Breaking Bubbles with a logo reminiscent of the Breaking Bad logo.


----------



## AcornSky (May 12, 2014)

Salt of the Earth Soaps would hold on to your original vision while actually suggesting that your soaps are natural and good.  I don't think anyone would assume you were only selling salt soaps.


----------



## Jenn2980 (May 13, 2014)

AcornSky said:


> Salt of the Earth Soaps would hold on to your original vision while actually suggesting that your soaps are natural and good.  I don't think anyone would assume your were selling salt soaps.



I really like this one for you (provided it's not already taken). Keeping the word salt in there will help your current customers remember the new name and it does, to me, go along with what you're trying to convey.

I took a long time to come up with a name. I basically did what was suggested by someone above - I had a notebook where I wrote down words, thoughts, quotes etc. that came to mind or that I came across that reminded me of what message I was trying to convey to customers about our business and products. I also ended up including a word that represents my home town (which I still live in), but not the actual name of the town. My goal was to make the name mean something to me, but at the same time, have that message not be totally lost on the customer. It's a process, give yourself time.


----------



## Dennis (May 13, 2014)

Just Good Soap


----------



## Nevada (May 13, 2014)

Successful Franchises sell a life style, Coke, Harley Davidson, Disney. 
What are trying to promote?


----------

